# 1st Time with a nanny...



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

My doe Patches is due in a few days and Ive decided to leave her older daughter, Flash in the cage as a nanny for her. Flash hasnt been bred, so Im hoping this works out.
I attempted to put Flash back her sister, Spot, and Spot's 2 daughters, but they all faught, so I placed Flash back with her mom.
This is Patches' last litter before being retired, so I hope all goes well.

Ive herd both and bad things about using nannies, so Im going to attempt this and hopefully it goes well.


----------



## zany_toon (Apr 3, 2010)

Fingers crossed it works out for you!!


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

It should work well if they've been together all along, otherwise it's dicey.


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

Thanks.
Flash has never been taken away fropm her mom(Patches) so hopefully it works out.
Patches looks like she ate 2 golfballs, so it should be any day now.


----------



## mousedog (Feb 15, 2010)

hmmm,...........


----------



## Rhasputin (Feb 21, 2010)

mousedog said:


> hmmm,...........


litterally every post you have made says 'yea' or 'hmmmmm' or 'no' or something completely un-related to the subject at hand. What are you -doing-?


----------

